# Which cc cigars have you decided not to buy again and why ?



## concig (Mar 25, 2013)

I'm sure that all of us must have decided not to buy again some CC's and it would be interesting to hear why?


----------



## madmarvcr (Jun 1, 2013)

I have tried all the machine made and short filler brands, but I won't be buying them again

MM brands - Belinda, Guantanamera, Troya
Short filler - Jose Piedra, La Flor de Cano, Quintero

For similar money, I would rather get 3-paks of Cohibas


----------



## concig (Mar 25, 2013)

Minis,clubs and slightly larger types are definitely out.
Lately,I am narrowing both the brands and vitolas I'm buying , for various reasons.
Most important is construction/draw issues especially on some (to say the least) coronas and petit coronas.


----------



## thegunslinger (Aug 3, 2012)

Guantanamera. Someone gifted me a couple of the minis at Christmas. I'd heard the talk that they were atrocious but I thought how bad could they possibly be? I lit one up, smoked it about a third of the way, and then stamped it out in disgust. I couldn't even make it halfway through something that small so I will not buy anything from that marca. 

Nothing else has been written off though.


----------



## Tobias Lutz (Feb 18, 2013)

madmarvcr said:


> I have tried all the machine made and short filler brands, but I won't be buying them again
> 
> MM brands - Belinda, Guantanamera, Troya
> Short filler - Jose Piedra, La Flor de Cano,* Quintero*


+1. I have found more construction issues with the Quinteros than any other marca. I'm smoking through the two vitolas I have because they don't taste half-bad, but I won't order more.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn (Jan 28, 2010)

concig said:


> I'm sure that all of us must have decided not to buy again some CC's and it would be interesting to hear why?


Any machine made's the reasons are obvious.


----------



## piperdown (Jul 19, 2009)

Por Larranaga. Tried quite a few and just don't care for their profile.


----------



## jp1979 (Sep 12, 2013)

Tobias Lutz said:


> +1. I have found more construction issues with the Quinteros than any other marca. I'm smoking through the two vitolas I have because they don't taste half-bad, but I won't order more.


It seems like every Quintero Brevas I try to smoke is plugged in varying locations through the cigars. The Favoritos on the other hand have been fine.


----------



## protekk (Oct 18, 2010)

I am with Eric on this. I will not purchase Por Laranagas unless it is an RE that I enjoy. Quinteros and machine mades simply because I don't enjoy them.


----------



## john_007 (Nov 4, 2011)

Hoyo petite robusto, just not for me and i have like 20 something left.


----------



## UTKhodgy (Jan 4, 2012)

The only one I've really considered so far is the Trini Reyes. The BCJs have also been hit or miss. Everything else...can't get enough.


----------



## GoJohnnyGo (Nov 19, 2011)

JLP for me. Ive had a great bundle and a plugged bundle, not worth it to me even for the price.


----------



## six10 (May 23, 2013)

LGC No.3: Good but just too thin. 

PSD4: May have been an off box, dumb period, or even fake. The Shorts I had at the time blew them out of the water.

RJ No.4: Only smoked a few but wasn't impressed. Age might have been a factor, mild muddled flavors.


----------



## djsmiles (Aug 4, 2012)

Interesting to see some of you folks not like Por Laranagas. I was thinking of getting a box of PC's, but I may rethink that.


----------



## Dual-500 (Feb 20, 2012)

Cohiba Magicos Maduro Robusto - way too strong for my liking.


----------



## john_007 (Nov 4, 2011)

djsmiles said:


> Interesting to see some of you folks not like Por Laranagas. I was thinking of getting a box of PC's, but I may rethink that.


Don't listen PLs are great.


----------



## JG5000 (Dec 28, 2012)

In general, any short filler cigar and cigarillos. Just don't enjoy them. Wish I did, would save a lot of $$


----------



## dvickery (Jan 1, 2000)

pyramids churchills & robustos ... just not my size ... last box of churchills i bought was '01 ... last box of robustos '00 ... last pyramids '09(punch serie dor#1) i got because someone here posted a pic of punch pyramids and i thought "gotta get some " having never seen a punch topedo before .

cohiba maduro ... dark wrapper toothy cohibas is just wrong wrong wrong ... these are not cohibas and no one will ever convince me they are .

derrek


----------



## Breezy818 (Oct 1, 2012)

HDM petit robustos and Cohiba Genios. They just don't do it for me.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn (Jan 28, 2010)

djsmiles said:


> Interesting to see some of you folks not like Por Laranagas. I was thinking of getting a box of PC's, but I may rethink that.


I wouldn't rethink anything IMHO one of the finest Petite Coronas with 3 years rest.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn (Jan 28, 2010)

dvickery said:


> pyramids churchills & robustos ... just not my size ... last box of churchills i bought was '01 ... last box of robustos '00 ... last pyramids '09(punch serie dor#1) i got because someone here posted a pic of punch pyramids and i thought "gotta get some " having never seen a punch topedo before .
> 
> cohiba maduro ... dark wrapper toothy cohibas is just wrong wrong wrong ... these are not cohibas and no one will ever convince me they are .
> 
> derrek


Thanks for reminding me Derrek!
I agree those Manuro's as they are nick named are nothing like a Cohiba should be IMHO!


----------



## smoking ash (Aug 22, 2010)

Very interesting to see the differences in opinions. Trinidad reyes is on my not buy again list. Been smoking on some 2010's and just not my thing. Might just be my goat palate and not getting much of the nuances. However can't find a Upmann that is bad! Guess smoke what you like!


----------



## concig (Mar 25, 2013)

Actually,whan I started this thread what I had in mind was not the cheap cc offerings (minis,clubs,jlp or guandanamera etc...) but something more general at any price.
In my won't-buy-again list are most corona/petit corona for construction reasons mainly and not taste.
They come in really good prices but counting the bad ones as losses,they are not so good value any more.
Such examples are Partagas Corona senior or mille fleurs that I do like but don't want to risk again.There are more that don't improve over time or lower RH's etc.....
I don't know if it is just me,but no such problems with short robustos and above.


----------



## bpegler (Mar 30, 2006)

I have some 2 decade old machine made Upmanns that are delicious. Our current trash may be treasure one day.

Also, someone mentioned LGC MdO #3s . With age they are magic. You have to take your time and sip them...


----------



## MarkC (Jul 4, 2009)

dvickery said:


> cohiba maduro ... dark wrapper toothy cohibas is just wrong wrong wrong ... these are not cohibas and no one will ever convince me they are .


I kind of agree. I love Heinz 57 Steak Sauce. A hamburger steak, Heinz 57 and mashed potatoes is, for me, the ultimate comfort food. But I'm not gonna dump the stuff on a perfectly grilled ribeye...


----------



## jabuan (Jan 20, 2013)

djsmiles said:


> Interesting to see some of you folks not like Por Laranagas. I was thinking of getting a box of PC's, but I may rethink that.


I say pick em up and try em. If you don't like em they're easy to sell off.

For me it might be piedra. Construction is such a crapshoot.


----------



## thebigk (Jan 16, 2013)

djsmiles said:


> Interesting to see some of you folks not like Por Laranagas. I was thinking of getting a box of PC's, but I may rethink that.





jabuan said:


> I say pick em up and try em. If you don't like em they're easy to sell off.


 PL's are one I would not go with out

To add what JoJo said don't sell them off if you don't like them bury them for 5-6 years they will be a completely different cigar


----------



## six10 (May 23, 2013)

bpegler said:


> Also, someone mentioned LGC MdO #3s . With age they are magic. You have to take your time and sip them...


Totally believe this Sir, even young I remember this awesome honey twang they had.


----------



## piperdown (Jul 19, 2009)

MarkC said:


> I kind of agree. I love Heinz 57 Steak Sauce. A hamburger steak, Heinz 57 and mashed potatoes is, for me, the ultimate comfort food. But I'm not gonna dump the stuff on a perfectly grilled ribeye...


This _*explains*_ a lot!!


----------



## TonyBrooklyn (Jan 28, 2010)

bpegler said:


> I have some 2 decade old machine made Upmanns that are delicious. Our current trash may be treasure one day.
> 
> Also, someone mentioned LGC MdO #3s . With age they are magic. You have to take your time and sip them...


Listen to Bob as we can only hope to smoke all the cigars he has forgotten about!
Unfortunately for me i am not as patient as he is.
Also in all fairness to the response i had made.
I too have had some Machine mades from the early 90.s.
La Flor Del Cano some Partagas and H Upmanns that with 15 or so years on them were fantastic.
But those were different strains of tobacco that aged much differently than what is available today.


----------



## UTKhodgy (Jan 4, 2012)

Smoking my first El Principe. This does NOT get added to my do-not-buy list.


----------



## Damselnotindistress (Aug 7, 2011)

For me, despite NUMEROUS tastings, the following CC's just don't "do it" for me:

*) Fonseca KDT
*) Cohiba Magicos, Secretos, Genios (that dark wrapper just ain't happenin' flavorwise)
*) All sizes of Trinidad. It stopped being good after it's 1993 introduction with the original gold and black band Fundadores
*) Giant double robusto sizes of Por Larranaga RE's. Gimme the regular production ANY day! The big UK RE's are empty air

ALL others, including the short filler machine mades, are just fine and acceptable by me :thumb:


----------



## concig (Mar 25, 2013)

Damselnotindistress said:


> ..... are just fine and acceptable by me :thumb:


Acceptable is indded the key word for me too ,most of the time especially for lower cost cc's.
I appreciate a cc that does 3 things that I like and none that I don't, rather than doing 10 things I like and 1 I don't.


----------



## kuntry08 (Mar 22, 2011)

UTKhodgy said:


> Smoking my first El Principe. This does NOT get added to my do-not-buy list.


That's good to hear. I just bought a box of them and was hoping it turned out to be a sound investment.


----------



## Jordan23 (May 25, 2012)

Interesting thread. I dont have any that I havent liked (except a gifted Vegas Robaina something or another from a great botl) that I bought-just some more than others.


----------



## Flapjack23 (Jan 18, 2012)

Some might call this blasphemy but the most likely candidates for me not to buy again (all 3 of which I have a box in my wineador) are party shorts, montie #2 and #4 . Try as I might the monties leave me wanting something more. The party short is just too strong. I am a big fan of party and have D4, 898, Lusi, and MF boxes, just that little guy I'm not a fan of. I do try all 3 every 4-6 months and I hope its just an age issue. We will see...


----------



## concig (Mar 25, 2013)

Not a blasphemy for me, just the idea of this topic.
It is comments like yours I was hoping to read when I decided to start this topic,and not (mostly) comments on the cheap cc offerings,that we all do not have any great expectations from.


----------



## Flapjack23 (Jan 18, 2012)

I'm glad I could help!


----------



## horton21 (Aug 9, 2012)

bpegler said:


> I have some 2 decade old machine made Upmanns that are delicious. Our current trash may be treasure one day.
> 
> Also, someone mentioned LGC MdO #3s . With age they are magic. You have to take your time and sip them...


This week sampled an LGC 4 from Jun 13; let it sit a few months after purchase before trying. Didn't like it. I'll try one again next spring, in 2015. Not giving up on LGC, but to me they are not ready yet.

http://www.cigarforums.net/forums/v...test-cuban-cigar-purchase-86.html#post3942303


----------

